# Your favorite poetry writing medium



## Nocturne (Apr 29, 2008)

What's your favorite way to write poetry?

I've always been a notepad user, keeping everything in a big file, but recently I've started a notebook.  I'm liking it, having the notebook makes it feel like a work of art in itself.  I always hear people debate about how handwriting is more personal, or that typing is easier to correct.

Thoughts?  Anyone else have a cool notebook they want to share?

Also, I never use anything but notepad to type poetry.  I don't like alot of extra stuff while I write.

Bonus notebook scan!


----------



## Kipple (Apr 29, 2008)

napkins, business cards, the margins, a memopad, scraps, you get the idea. I don't write poetry very often, but when I do, it's much in the same way that someone doodles.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 30, 2008)

Depends. If I'm at home, I type it up on Notepad and save it to the already gigantic folder full of my poems. Anywhere else, should inspiration strike, I write it down on whatever and take it home to enter onto the computer, and possibly submit to my userpage.

I tried to write down all my poems into one notebook, as it does have some sort of special feeling to it, but writing over 100+ poems is a rather daunting task....


----------



## Poetigress (Apr 30, 2008)

I always work longhand for first drafts of anything (poetry or fiction), in a journal/notebook.  It feels more immediate, more personal/muscular, and just... more real.  I love editing and revising on the computer, but for original composition, it has to be pen and paper.  Plus, I just don't trust computers generally, so I like starting out with hard copy.  As I always say, I have yet to get an error message from a paper journal.  >^_^<

I used to only be able to use cheap 5-subject spiral notebooks, but then I switched to using whatever blank book/journal/sketchbook catches my eye at the bookstore or office supply store.  I like the Moleskine-type design, but I'm not a complete devotee of that brand because I'm not that into the paper they use for their regular notebooks -- my favorite manufacturer right now is Paperblanks.  So many companies seem to put lots of thought into the cover design and materials, and then use shoddy paper that won't hold up to anything but ballpoint pens (which I generally hate).  Lined, unlined -- doesn't really matter, though I seem to do better with lined these days.  I keep telling myself that if I use unlined paper, I can draw in it as well as write, but that never seems to happen despite my good intentions.


----------



## EternalUndeath (Apr 30, 2008)

Notepad on the comp. Always.
If I'm not home, then I just memorize the poem. If it's worth submiting, it's memorable enough to keep in mind for the rest of the day.


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 30, 2008)

Poetry is one of the few genres I'll actually write out longhand anymore. Otherwise, just in Word like everything else.


----------



## Furthlingam (Jun 7, 2008)

I jot loaded prose in ink in a notebook, draft verse in pencil in another notebook lying in bed (only), optionally write it out again ink & notebook, then sit down during the day and type it into notepad, run it through a spellchecker, and have done with it.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jun 7, 2008)

I never really wrote poetry that wasn't cut-ups, so my medium would be xeroxed pages, x-acto knives and lots of glue.


----------



## TopazThunder (Jun 7, 2008)

I have a small unlined drawing book that I turned into a poetry journal, so I usually write in that. If inspiration hits me and I don't have that on hand, I'll write (or type) on any available medium, although I much prefer to write it than type it.


----------

